# Anyone else not have a purebred?



## newpuppy21 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm just wondering if anyone else here has a Vizsla mix and not a purebred. This is Gunner. His father was purebred Vizsla and his mother purebred Lab so they said he's a hybrid. I have a yellow lab currently and these dogs have nothing in common. He seems to be a lot more like a Vizsla than Lab. His fur is totally different, super short with no undercoat, he's got the tall, skinny yet muscular frame and those floppy ears. His eyes are the exact same reddish brown as his coat. His nose is darker than a typical Vizsla but not black, more of a light brown. I see a little bit of lab in his face and he has a white patch on his chest. He's only 15 weeks so it'll be interesting to see how he looks when grown. Anyone else have a mix? Curious to see what others look like.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Gunner is a very cute boy! You can see from the growth plates in his front legs that he will be growing quite a bit taller. Also, those soft wrinkles on his forehead are very Vizsla. He's adorable... My last dog before Wille was a V mix, but I don't really have decent pictures to post. Lost them during a computer switch. She had a more reddish coat than Gunner, but a darker nose than typical Vizsla. Enjoy his puppyhood, it doesn't last long enough, really.


----------



## newpuppy21 (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh I hope he doesn't get too tall! His dad was only 45 lb and we are hoping for under 60 lb for sure. So hard to tell though. He was 18.5 lb at his 13 week checkup. The vet was estimating 75 lb but I think that's crazy since his dad was 45 lb. I'm interested to see if he'll look more like a Lab or Vizsla as he gets bigger though I don't think we can go wrong either way.

Anyone else have a mix?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My Ruby is a wire-haired crossed with a smooth haired, both V's, but not a breed. She is however a beauty with hybrid vigour and so far showing the best traits of both breeds


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Elroy is supposedly V/Am Staff mix. I guess we really won't ever truly know. We rescued him when he was about 3 months old. Sometimes he looks like a straight V, and sometimes he looks awfully "pitty". But most of his characteristics are definitely V, and we've learned so much from this forum...


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

And a more recent pic of Elroy, now 8 months old


----------



## newpuppy21 (Oct 13, 2011)

@DougandKate: He's beautiful. He looks huge for not full grown, lol. Very Vizsla like except his ears seem a little short, not floppy enough. I wonder if Gunner's mama passed on any of her looks on to him at all. He's 50% Lab but he has the Vizsla tail, they did the crop on it, build, ears, eyes, short coat. He's maybe a little lighter in color and his face isn't as narrow, more Lab like. It's weird though, more V like in personality so far too. I've owned a ton of Labs and he's different for sure.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

We think our little girl, Finch, is mixed with a V, but not certain. Her mom was some kind of pit mix rescued from the streets of Georgia and we're not sure about the dad, but Finch has lots of V traits. She has shorter ears like a pit and gets a muscular look in her chest every once in a while depending on how she sits/stands. I have learned a lot from this forum as her personality fits a V to the T! 

Here are a couple photos - one when she was about 3 months and another at 6 months.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, thank you all for these photos. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## HickeyDesign (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm not sure what I have. He either has dwarfism or is a mix. I'm pretty sure at this point he is a mix. This is Cooper. He is about a year and a half old. 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

This is a good topic. Your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

jack russel cross??


----------

